

How to run a ruby conference (and how much it cost) - andycroll
http://blog.andycroll.com/2011/05/16/running-reddotrubyconf-2011/

======
ecspike
I've had the exact opposite experience with single-track conferences. There
was little "just right" content. Either it was too basic, too advanced, or
great but lacked the time to properly dive in.

As a speaker, though a single track would expose my topic to people who might
not have seen it before, I'll take 6 engaged people over a room of bored
people any day of the week. For me, speaking is a symbiotic relationship, you
get some energy from the audience.

Single track confs seem a bit forced. Otherwise very cool insights on setting
up a conf. Congrats.

~~~
andycroll
I think I mainly object to conferences that sprawl across large numbers of
tracks for no reason for great chunks of the event. A partial dual-track _can_
be fine, if the tracks are very well defined, but it's tough to create that
shared experience.

I'm pretty pro-barcamp, if you're looking for that highly engaged audience. I
just find it's best not to try and do too much at one event. Plus when you're
doing your first, one track is plenty!

